# Ridiculously Aggressive Neolamprologus Leleupi



## IntoTheLens (Jun 21, 2009)

Hello All,
This is my first post. I look forward to your responses and conversing with you all. I just set up a 30 gallon tank with all African Cichlids. One of the fish I bought was a 2" Neolamprologus Leleupi. This guy is terrorizing some of the female and smaller fish! He is so aggressive! I didn't think these guys were that aggressive. It's splitting the tails of the fish it chases! I have plenty of bowl rock and places to hide. There are 14 fish total in the tank. All 2" or smaller. Any thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Maybe the tank is too small, what are the dimensions?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Welcome! :thumb:

That sounds pretty normal for leleupi. But, we could use some more information about the tank, and what the 14 fish are.


----------



## IntoTheLens (Jun 21, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome. The tank is a bit small but it is also a starter. 36x17x12. Well set up for hiding and thriving I think. Fish are.

Albino Pseudotropheus Zebra
Yellow Top Mbamba
Pseudotropheus Saulosi (Male)
2 Pseudotropheus Saulosi (Female)
Altolamprologus Calvus "Yellow"
Labidochromis Perimutt
Neolamprologus Leleupi
Labeotropheus Trewavasae "Red Top Thumbi"
Lamprologus Ornatipinnis
Pseudotropeus Elongatus "Mpanga"
Pseudotropheus Zebra "Cherry Red"
Pseudotropheus Zebra "Cobalt Blue"
Tropheus Buboisi Maswa (Yellow Band)

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is 17" the height, or is 12" the height?


----------



## IntoTheLens (Jun 21, 2009)

It's 36" wide x 17" high x 12" long. I believe is how you would list it. It's the shape of your typical 50/55 gallon. But obviously not quite as wide tall or long.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You have too many fish in that size tank...I have the same tank.

I guess I'm surprised that it's the Leleupi you are having trouble with, there will be lots of troublemakers waiting to step up to the plate if you remove the Leleupi.

In a 36" tank, you should decide whether you want mbuna from Lake Malawi or Tanganyikans.

If you want mbuna, stock it with a single species of dwarf mbuna like your Saulosi. I would not put any full sized mbuna in a 36" tank.

If you want Tangs, you might find two species will work: a pair of Calvus and a pair of Leleupi or Ornatipinnis will work.

Are the fish adults or juveniles? If juveniles, put six individuals in the tank and wait until a pair forms, return the rest to your LFS.


----------



## IntoTheLens (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks for the advise Ransom. Tank size is what I was afraid people were gonna say. I too was shocked that it was the Leleupi of all the fish it could be. He is just a beast for some reason. Although, he mellowing a bit now that some others are chasing him. Thanks again.

Lens


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

A taste of troubles to come I think. leleupi being substrate spawners can become aggressive very small though 2" (and being naturally loners they do not even have to pair to show there mean streak, though their aggression is usually worst against other Neolamps and sometimes Julies and is even more extreme when they breed) , they are often pussycats in comparison to how they are at 4" but you have a number of fish that could well give you major problems in a 36" long tank as they grow.
I am often surprised when folk say they breed leleupi in 36" tanks I find em pretty psychotic whatever the tank size. Only way I get em to cohabit with other leleupi (or any fish showing the slightest bit of yellow) is to give em caves were the larger one (male) can not fit. And give em companions that are of similar psychotic in nature but very different looking or do not mind their attacks.
So I guess what I am saying is I would have been shocked if it had worked out fine.


----------

